# "First Things"



## bookslover (Mar 4, 2007)

Does anyone read the Roman Catholic general interest magazine "First Things"? I think it is excellently written and edited, despite it's Catholicness.

It also aggravates me. I know we have special interest publications like "The Confessional Presbyterian" and various denominational magazines of varying quality, but why isn't there a general interest Protestant magazine of the same quality as "First Things"? How come we don't have a magazine as good as the Catholics? "First Things" just blows "Christianity Today" right out of the water, quality-wise (and that's not counting CT's increasing liberalness).

It just ain't fair, I tell ya...


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 4, 2007)

What about Modern Reformation as the anti-CT?


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 4, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Does anyone read the Roman Catholic general interest magazine "First Things"? I think it is excellently written and edited, despite it's Catholicness.
> 
> It also aggravates me. I know we have special interest publications like "The Confessional Presbyterian" and various denominational magazines of varying quality, but why isn't there a general interest Protestant magazine of the same quality as "First Things"? How come we don't have a magazine as good as the Catholics? "First Things" just blows "Christianity Today" right out of the water, quality-wise (and that's not counting CT's increasing liberalness).
> 
> It just ain't fair, I tell ya...



Brother, there are excellent journals out there. TableTalk, Founders, TMS Journal. There's more out there. Banner of Truth I heard is good.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 4, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> What about Modern Reformation as the anti-CT?





The PCA's "World" magazine seems to be done professionally as well, although I haven't actually read through many of the articles closely so I don't know what the content is like. It looks nice...


----------



## etexas (Mar 4, 2007)

I like First Things, the articles and reviews are top notch. I do not let the RC element bother me really, I mean compared to some of the secular rags out there I would take First Things hands down. My personal favorite is Touchstone, followed by Tabletalk.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 5, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Brother, there are excellent journals out there. TableTalk, Founders, TMS Journal. There's more out there. Banner of Truth I heard is good.



These are all good (and I've been reading "The Banner of Truth" for nearly 30 years) but they are not "general interest" magazines. I guess I should have honed my definition of "general interest". This is a type of magazine that can be found, typically, in the racks at most Christian bookstores (or even, in rare instances) at discerning secular bookstores. Some of the ones listed above are available by subscription only.

I guess what I'm wanting is a well-written, conservative Christian magazine that is as generally available as "Christianity Today" is.

Maybe I'll start one: I'll call it "Ricky's Really Good and Conservative Christian Magazine Which is Lots Better than that Yucky Christianity Today".

Title too long?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2007)

bookslover said:


> These are all good (and I've been reading "The Banner of Truth" for nearly 30 years) but they are not "general interest" magazines. I guess I should have honed my definition of "general interest". This is a type of magazine that can be found, typically, in the racks at most Christian bookstores (or even, in rare instances) at discerning secular bookstores. Some of the ones listed above are available by subscription only.
> 
> I guess what I'm wanting is a well-written, conservative Christian magazine that is as generally available as "Christianity Today" is.
> 
> ...



I will be your first subscriber!

I love First Things for all the reasons you mentioned. And as much value as the various reformed publications mentioned have none of them are the same. It remindes me a bit of the (old) National Review. Back when it was a thoughtful and literate journal rather than a cheap propaganda rag.


----------



## Casey (Mar 5, 2007)

I know a few of my professors read that magazine, and at least one of them will always read it from cover to cover.  I've just recently started reading it, but I'm not all that familiar with it yet. If for no other reason, you'll get a feeling for the direction the wind is blowing.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 5, 2007)

Kevin said:


> I will be your first subscriber!
> 
> I love First Things for all the reasons you mentioned. And as much value as the various reformed publications mentioned have none of them are the same. It remindes me a bit of the (old) National Review. Back when it was a thoughtful and literate journal rather than a cheap propaganda rag.



I also appreciate First Things for its depth and intellectual engagement... but, despite a friend's claims that "it's not a Catholic journal!" it is, of course. That being said, I do enjoy it.

Regarding cheap propaganda rags, that is the reason I can't stand WORLD... it's little more, any more, than a thin, glossy, rah rah Republicans rag - and that I can't stand.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 5, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> The PCA's "World" magazine seems to be done professionally as well, although I haven't actually read through many of the articles closely so I don't know what the content is like. It looks nice...


It is pretty good, the non secular version of Time basically.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyone read Charisma? Baylor used to have a subscription in the library to it and I would pick it up like Mad magazine and head to the rest room. Very entertaining.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> I also appreciate First Things for its depth and intellectual engagement... but, despite a friend's claims that "it's not a Catholic journal!" it is, of course. That being said, I do enjoy it.
> 
> Regarding cheap propaganda rags, that is the reason I can't stand WORLD... it's little more, any more, than a thin, glossy, rah rah Republicans rag - and that I can't stand.



 
I'm with you on WORLD. I was so encouraged by it in the early days, and I still think that it has a place I am just disappointed that it did not live up to the potential.


----------

